# EOD Training and Selection Advice



## Cory Schwandt (Jun 15, 2012)

I was a BUD Dud, I am not on the "2-year hold" before I can go back to the Special Programs for the Navy.
So now, I am an Undes Airman(Sucks ass) and well I want to get into EOD, I like the Academic and physical Challenge it presents and well it seems to combine NSW and NSSC- I love it. I am curious if there any waivers to get past the 2 year hold cause that's a long time out in the fleet being a piece of crap that is my job. Of course I will suck it up and do it because that's the Nature of the beast! I also am curious about the Officer sector of EOD(I may do STA-21) and become an EOD Officer. I just want ANYONE'S Advice as to what I should do. ANd how to do so. I really appreciate it!


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2012)

Cory Schwandt said:


> I...


 
Alright campers, as promised this thread is back in business. Now's the time to address any of the OP's questions and whatnot. Snoochie boochies!

Cory...what is the significance of the attachment in your photo? Just some random moto image you pulled off the Net?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll try to help and address some of the STA-21 stuff.
1) You don't have time to apply this year, the cut off is 01 JUL.
2) It is an EXTREMELY competitive program.  It took the 21 enlisted-to-commissoned programs the Navy had and melded them into one.  There's still LDO and CWO, but you have to be in Khakis (or an E6 testing for Chief) before those are an option.  
3) You have to have 6 interviews with an LT (O3) or above.  3 that are in your CoC and 3 that are in the URL that you're trying to get into.
4) You'll be grossly under-qualified (rank, time in service, overall knowledge, evals, etc) compared to the men and women with whom you're applying. 

The list goes on, but here is their official website.  It has all the information you'll need.  
As I suggested earlier, go to the fleet, get some experience and then make your decision accordingly.  Everyone that I have spoken to has said that doing your X number of years in the fleet before going back will make you a better candidate if you choose to try it again.  
Also, I would assume (because I don't know) that something anyone wanting to get (back) into an SOF pipeline would have is the ability to think for themselves and make their own decisions.  You've said twice now that you want someone to tell you what to do and how to do it.  Do your own research and figure out what it is YOU want to do.  Navy EOD techs are shit hot and I refuse to think they got there by someone holding their hand the entire way.  That Crab is not easy to earn.  EOD has a prep course here at Great Mistakes just like BUD/S does.  I'm starting to ramble.  
Anyhow, I bet your "knee pain" was ITB related.  Guess what the most common over usage injury is in SPECWAR pipelines...  Gotta pre-hab and foam roll everything, my friend.  
I hope this helps some.


----------



## Lycurgus (Jul 25, 2012)

You need to make it thru EOD training first.  It is not an easy process.  Do  2 rotations (about 4 years AFTER training) and you will have earned the reputation (or not...ha, ha) to allow your CO to approve you for STA-21.  There are only about 1 to 2 guys per year from EOD that are picked up for this program.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 25, 2012)

This guy is a turd, he hasn't been back since his original transgressions.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 25, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> This guy is a turd, he hasn't been back since his original transgressions.


 
Once a quitter, always a quitter...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, I resemble that remark!  ;)


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2012)

0699 said:


> Once a quitter, always a quitter...


 
Hopefully I'll be the exception to this rule..... ;)


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking hard at that photo, I'm willing to bet my left ovary that those are two people from my old unit, the 731st EOD, one of which was my PL for most of my last deployment. Probably a good thing that Cory hasn't come back to check on this thread.


ETA:  Yup, they are who I think they are.


----------



## AWP (Jul 27, 2012)

That's beyond awesome.

Cory, you're a bucket of fail, son.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 28, 2012)

Fuckwad.  That is all.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2012)

Hmmmm....  photo unrelated, but RK knows the people in it....  I would not want to be cory...  it would be a mite dangerous...


----------



## AWP (Jul 28, 2012)

You know what's really great? He used his name to register which means anyone using the ole' Google will eventually find this thread.

Ya' like apples?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 28, 2012)

He's an undes-air E3 right now.  I doubt anyone of any importance is looking for him.
Good luck with the NSO-officer package though!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 28, 2012)

That might change if I drop a manhole cover with Truman's profile painted on it to resemble a dime to the guys in that pic.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 28, 2012)

I have no idea what that means...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 29, 2012)

She's gonna be droppin dimes on this fellow.  In this case, the dimes happen to be manhole covers.  Also they have the guy's picture painted on it.  But the important part is the dime-dropping.


----------



## madbomber (Jul 29, 2012)

"Well, I wanted to be a SEAL, but couldn't hack it.  Maybe I'll give EOD a try."

_Fuck you_.

This is a common misconception among the BUD/S duds.  They think that the Navy EOD pipeline is somehow "easier," and that by going this route they'll have a better chance of "making it."  They are so incredibly wrong. 

Our training pipeline is second to BUD/S in terms of physical difficulty, and second to Nuclear Power School academically (based on this kid's writing ability, I don't think he stands a chance).  What's that mean?  It means it's about as demanding as it can get, and our attrition rate is just as severe, if not worse. 

For example, I started EOD Dive School with 27 other students; this is after the 24 enlisted guys completed the EOD Prep Course in Great Lakes that had a 50% attrition rate (all due to physical stuff, sucking in the water, etc).  Of those 24 enlisted guys who already made it through "the hard part" of the pipeline, only _seven_ completed the 18 months of training and are now badge-wearing EOD operators.

I want smart, fit, and mature guys coming into EOD.  Not losers who are out to "prove something" or to self- actualize themselves somehow.  You wanted to be a SEAL and it didn't work out?  Tough shit, man.  Get your shit together and go back to BUD/S in a couple years.  If you're too scared to do that because you don't think you'll make it the second time around, well, that's too bad.  Don't try to pollute my community (which I cherish) with your lack of self-esteem.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2012)

And remember, Harry S. Truman is the president who adorns our lovely 10¢ piece.


----------



## madbomber (Jul 30, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You know what's really great? He used his name to register which means anyone using the ole' Google will eventually find this thread.
> 
> Ya' like apples?


 
Oh, by the way, this kid's FB profile lists his occupation as "Professional door-kicker" at United States Navy.

Discuss.

I know I shouldn't notice or care because this is just a wannabe kid, but shit like this pisses me off.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2012)

The only doors he's likely to have been kicking in are the ones on the stalls when he makes a head call.  AFAIK, he stepped on his dick when he first posted here and hasn't been back since.  He's more than likely too intimidated to be coming back here to post, but that's just my SWAG regarding a reason for his absence.  

Just so long as he knows that if he does reappear here, and if he lets so much as one pubic hair get out of line then he will find his carcass flayed for the creatures to feast upon his fetid innards, then I personally don't give a running flippety fuck what he does in his own time.  

Although, now that I think about it, every single time I hear about someone who BOLO'd BUD/S, SF selection, or the Q, they're always talking about "Oh, I would've made it if it wasn't for a freak injury where I completely wrecked my vagina while rucking 15km at night in the rain."  I'm a bit skeptical of people like that.  Yes, there are people who do get hurt, but I've only met one person who actually said "I fucked up and did something that I shouldn't have done (remove his ruck sack), so I got tossed for not following directions."  He's probably sitting back talking about how he could've been a contender.  Fuck him in his ear.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 30, 2012)

racing_kitty said:


> The only doors he's likely to have been kicking in are the ones on the stalls when he makes a head call. AFAIK, he stepped on his dick when he first posted here and hasn't been back since. He's more than likely too intimidated to be coming back here to post, but that's just my SWAG regarding a reason for his absence.
> 
> Just so long as he knows that if he does reappear here, and if he lets so much as one pubic hair get out of line then he will find his carcass flayed for the creatures to feast upon his fetid innards, then I personally don't give a running flippety fuck what he does in his own time.
> 
> Although, now that I think about it, every single time I hear about someone who BOLO'd BUD/S, SF selection, or the Q, they're always talking about "Oh, I would've made it if it wasn't for a freak injury where I *completely wrecked my vagina* while rucking 15km at night in the rain." I'm a bit skeptical of people like that. Yes, there are people who do get hurt, but I've only met one person who actually said "I fucked up and did something that I shouldn't have done (remove his ruck sack), so I got tossed for not following directions." He's probably sitting back talking about how he could've been a contender. Fuck him in his ear.


Hey, _vaginitis_ is a serious issue at these selection pipelines!  Sometimes it's just a little sand and it washes right out, other times, not so much.  I speak from experience.  
Who wants to take bets on this guy being a my-litttle-brony watcher?


----------



## Etype (Aug 1, 2012)

madbomber said:


> Oh, by the way, this kid's FB profile lists his occupation as "Professional door-kicker" at United States Navy.
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> I know I shouldn't notice or care because this is just a wannabe kid, but shit like this pisses me off.


Kicking in doors is lame anyway, explosive breaching is where it's at.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2012)

He had his chance.


----------

